# Rear Window Bar Light



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I am looking at getting a rear window light, i dont want one thats just like 2. I was at the race track this weekend and one of the trucks in the middle of the track had a light at the bottom of its back window that was extremely bright through the tint and was about 2-3 feet long. It wasn;t like a directional one because it split in half and flashed on each side then did some other patterns. It was very cool and very bright during the day. Wondering if anyone knew of something like this, its like a bar for inside but it was very thin. I have been searching all morning on google, whelen, youtube, everything and cannot find it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
Mike


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a sound off ultralight. It has 8 head and will do arrow stick functions or just flash. No special controller is needed either. They come in 2 4 8 and 12 head lights. Or you could look into the whelen dominator. Also comes in 2 4 8 and 12 heads I believe. And it is also a directional stick if you want it to be. My 8 head is mounted in the upper center of my rear window. I have on 1 switch the flash patter and the other 2 the arrowstick functions. They are very cool bars.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

What you're describing sounds like the 911EP TDWL24 or TDWL36. Very nice lights, and quite popular with police and fire agencies.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Its probably close to the same thing. I have never seen one of those before.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

This is mine i got it from strobe n more. It is so bright. the video is at night through dark tinted rear window.. When i put my sander in the bed it kinda covers the light , so i mount it on the back of my back rack. With out shinning through the tint it will burn eyes.... Awesome........






hers another one with a close up





Link below to where to buy..

http://www.strobesnmore.com/strobes-n-more-e48-series-super-led-traffic-advisor.html


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a used one for sale if you're interested. I gotta dig it out and put some pics up for you.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Maleko,
Do you get a lot of flashback from the window bar?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

kurtandshan;1325196 said:


> Maleko,
> Do you get a lot of flashback from the window bar?


None at all, I installed it as close as i could mount it, Then i added a foam strip around the edges to act as a gasket. the foam also acts like a cushion preventing the lights from tapping against the window over big bumps etc...


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

ChiTahoe;1325189 said:


> I have a used one for sale if you're interested. I gotta dig it out and put some pics up for you.


Yes please let me know, my e-mail is [email protected]. Send me some pics and a price. Thanks!
Mike


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

ChiTahoe, your setup looks like a sweet driveway rig!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Maleko;1325039 said:


> This is mine i got it from strobe n more. It is so bright. the video is at night through dark tinted rear window.. When i put my sander in the bed it kinda covers the light , so i mount it on the back of my back rack. With out shinning through the tint it will burn eyes.... Awesome........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup you got there Maleko Thumbs Up I want to gt one of those back window bars eventually for my truck.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

wolfmobile8;1325317 said:


> Nice setup you got there Maleko Thumbs Up I want to gt one of those back window bars eventually for my truck.


Thanks... Ive changed thing up a bit, added more lights...


----------



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

Check out Able2 LED by the Inch...


----------

